# Que hacer despues de la secundaria



## PsyChoW (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola que tal, bueno en estos momentos ya estoy en 6to año y me faltaria un año mas para terminar la carrera de Técnico Electrónico. Pero me surgio la duda de que seguir o que hacer despues de que termine. Tenia pensado en ir a la UTN (Universidad Tecnolócia Nacional) y seguir Ingeniería Electrónica.

Pero lo que mas me gusta es programar y algo de robotica (aunque no sepa armar un robot todavia pero estoy aprendiendo ) y nose si seguir Ingeniería Electrónica exactamente.

Asi que me gustaria saber que estudiar exactamente o hacer Ingenieria Electrónica y hacer un curso a parte.

¿Que me recomiendan?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2013)

que sigas lo mas te gusta,lo mas placer te da ,asi el trabajo que tengas luego en la vida te va a gustar y no vas a estar haciendo algo que no te gusta,sintiéndote infeliz


----------



## PsyChoW (Ene 31, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que sigas lo mas te gusta,lo mas placer te da ,asi el trabajo que tengas luego en la vida te va a gustar y no vas a estar haciendo algo que no te gusta,sintiéndote infeliz



Mmm si tienes razon 

y lo que no mencione es que tengo unas 3 opciones de trabajos, 2 me ofrecieron y 1 es lo que queria desde los 10 años y sigue intacta.
Una era trabajar en Telecom pero nose que hacen ahi.. tendria que averiguar un poco. La otra era trabajar en una fabrica que se llama Cosmel Electronica (queda en Munro), el mismo dueño me dijo que cuando termine que lo busque y ya empezaba a trabajar ahi . Y la ultima era hacer un local de Reparacion y Armado de PC con un ciber... Es lo dejare a su tiempo pero me preocupa mas lo del estudio.
Tal vez en la UTN amplie mis conocimientos en programación (cosa que tengo que averiguar antes de entrar) y la parte de robotica... creo que estudiare eso para que sea solamente un "hobbie". Para empezar con eso creo que me conseguire un automata de Lego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2013)

mejor estudia,que los estudios te quedan toda la vida,los trabajos van y vienen ,las empresas se funden,los conocimientos no ,de los trabajos te echan,pero si tienes estudios puedes trabajar en cualquier lado y asta podes elegir el trabajo ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Estudiá *lo que te guste* , es* muy bueno y saludable* trabajar en lo que a uno le gusta .

En cuanto al trabajo , mi mejor consejo es que los dos primeros años no trabajes y* le metas pata a full* , luego si te consigues un trabajo *afín* a lo que estás estudiando , aunque la paga sea baja.

En eso la cosa cambió y algunos veteranos podrian darte una pauta errónea : primero estudiá y luego trabajá.

Hoy , si te recibís y no tenés ninguna experiencia laboral , quedás fuera del sistema , así que lo bueno es estudiar mientras trabajás. Pero como los dos primeros años son de "filtro" , ahí es bueno que dispongas de todo el tiempo.

Otra cosa que vas a tener que meterte en la cabeza es que lo que estás acostumbrado a estudiar para un 8 , en la Facultad eso representa un 2 .

*La trampa es bien simple* , los acostumbraron a que estudiando un poquito se sacan un 7 u 8 , estudiando eso te sacás un 2 , estudiás el doble y sigue siendo otro 2 .

Al final te frustrás y abandonás  y funcionó la trampa del sistema 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2013)

> En eso la cosa cambió y algunos *veteranos *podrian darte una pauta errónea : primero estudiá y luego trabajá.


me dijiste veterano ¡¡¡¡¡ pero que hijo de dosmetra ¡¡¡
pero tienes razon en eso,no me di cuenta,yo siempre pensando en ''antiguo''  bien hay dosme ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Ese dato me lo pasaron unas amigas veteranas (leru) que se dedican a ésto.

*Dato*: Antes entre un tipo que había trabajado 10 años en una sola empresa y otro que tenía un desparramo de trabajos diversos por distintos tiempos , la elección era para el primero , hoy prefieren al segundo porque seguramente sea mas adaptable y tenga una experiencia mas diversa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2013)

la pucha yo ya estoy trabajando para la misma empresa desde los 11 años o sea que ya ban no se cuanto,porque ya tengo 49 años,
cuando empeze cebava mate y limpiaba y no era ni siquiera tecnico ni sabia nada de electronica,por suerte me daban tiempo para el estudio


----------



## PsyChoW (Ene 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otra cosa que vas a tener que meterte en la cabeza es que lo que estás acostumbrado a estudiar para un 8 , en la Facultad eso representa un 2 .
> 
> *La trampa es bien simple* , los acostumbraron a que estudiando un poquito se sacan un 7 u 8 , estudiando eso te sacás un 2 , estudiás el doble y sigue siendo otro 2 .
> 
> Al final te frustrás y abandonás  y funcionó la trampa del sistema



Voy a tener en cuenta eso  y eso ya me lo estuvo advirtiendo pero de otra forma un buen profesor que tengo para mis ultimos años. Desde primaria que siempre vengo estudiando para un 10, cuando entre a secundaria (en mis primeros 3 años no estaba todavia en una tecnica) me conformaba con el 7 ya que en 1 o 2 materias me fue un poco mal y me lo bajaron a esas notas.
Y volviendo a este profesor, siempre me dijo "Los profesores de ahora usan en el *Pasa Pibe!*, con tal de no verlos mas". Espero no tener el incoveniente para cuando empiece ingenieria, porque eso lo estoy teniendo ahora y por culpa de esa costumbre me lleve a febrero mi primera materia (no quiero presumir  mi primera materia que no pude rendir), espero que sea la ultima...

Gracias por los consejos!


----------

